# Hedgie's Ongoing Picture Thread



## Kimunaffected (6 mo ago)

It’s been a few weeks since I posted. He finally has a name ( & he also owns our hearts ) .
We call him hedgie short for hedwig 💙
He is the most amazing little guy ever! He eats his veggies and loves to be out of the cage.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He's a real cutie 
I would ditch the half-coconut toy though, he may start to get nesty with it...and then he won't be nearly as sweet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hedgie is simply precious! If you'd like, I can change this thread into an on-going picture thread for you.
Then you can post all future updated pictures of little Hedgie in it and they will all be accessible in one place.*


----------



## Kimunaffected (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hedgie is simply precious! If you'd like, I can change this thread into an on-going picture thread for you.
> Then you can post all future updated pictures of little Hedgie in it and they will all be accessible in one place.*


You are awesome! That would be so cool, Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He’s adorable!! What a handsome little fellow 🥺


----------

